# which style of shoes match this dress?



## EllaJone (Sep 28, 2015)

I bought a red cocktail dress in www.chicornate.com,I love it very much,it is prepare for a important party, but I haven't find suitable shoes for this dresses,could you help me to find a perfect shoes match my dress?

this is the picture of the dress:


----------



## Jayderose (Oct 4, 2015)

I sparkly strappy would look good with that. Or if you want a '60's vibe, white knee high boots.


----------



## MartinNathalie9 (Oct 22, 2015)

Oo wow that's pretty! As its Autumn I would actually look at some heeled boots perhaps.

These strappy ones don't look too wintery but are a bit more appropriate for Autumn, and are very on trend right now!  https://www.prettylittlething.com/ella-black-suede-strappy-heels.html

Nat x


----------



## Roger Lin (Nov 23, 2015)

I think this rainbow heels is the best partner.

_________________________________________________________________________

wholesale nightclub dress, wholesale evening dress, wholesale bandage dress


----------



## RubyLee02 (Dec 29, 2015)

the dress is gorgeous. If it's a very important party i would look at a pair of black heels, the basic style.


----------



## kriishu (Mar 29, 2016)

Because the dress is so sparkly and outstanding I would wear very simple but classy shoes


----------



## kklump26 (May 16, 2016)

kriishu said:


> Because the dress is so sparkly and outstanding I would wear very simple but classy shoes


I totally agree! A simple pump or something a little stripy. Don't go overboard because the dress is already a statement piece.


----------



## WilliamRobinson (Oct 4, 2016)

Yes. Above mentioned heels would go with the dress. Will look awesome.


----------



## angela17 (Oct 20, 2016)

I'd go for a nude stilleto shoe, you can't make a mistake with nude  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Haileywilson (Jul 23, 2018)

Black heels goes with everything absolutely.


----------



## Amy Amelie (Dec 11, 2019)

OMG the dress looks so cute, i'm sure you'll look absolutely stunning in that cocktail party, mmm i think a variety of different heels can go along with this dress. make sure to checkout the boden website you'll find something there. 

good luck with your party


----------



## sandralucio (Jan 2, 2020)

Wow this shoes is so beautiful, you can try black hills with it.


----------

